# 0.54.09 network test build



## Jim (Jul 21, 2013)

*WARNING: This thread is an archived discussion of an old test build. Download the most recent version of OBS which incorporates these changes and more from https://obsproject.com/download*

Testing out some network updates, also trying to test various fixes for certain GL capture bugs that are present currently.

Please let us know how things are working in terms of network; also please check to see how much of the end of your stream gets cut off, as this is something we're currently trying to fix.

download: http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

Changes:

 09 - fixed a potential mic sync issue
 09 - reverted opengl capture cold to more stable (blow slower) code until it's ready for more testing again
 09 - other random tweaks and fixes
 08 - moved keyframe interval to advanced and made auto default
 08 - fixed incorrect drawing of monitor capture on rotated monitors
 07 - made a workaround/fix for game capture for when it would capture a 1x1 pixel or a smaller size than intended from games that don't properly use the swap chain
 07 - fixed a few more game capture bugs (hopefully in particular related to iRacing and the weird CPU increase)
 07 - added RTMP auth support
 07 - fixed a few other minor bugs
 06 - fixed a crash with the new network code at the end of the stream
 06 - added some minor game capture fixes in relation to the weird bugs people have been seeing
 06 - got rid of some unnecessary debug log messages
 05 - got rid of that horrible cutoff at the end of streaming/recording, it was really annoying (r1ch)
 05 - fixed some bugs with game capture causing weird glitches and lag to certain games (like iRacing) (jim)
 05 - reverted GL code to a previous build
 04 - Fixed a crash on shutdown (r1ch)
 04 - Further network code improvements (r1ch)
 04 - Fixed another crash (r1ch)
 04 - Corrected some typos in german locale (GolDAce)
 04 - Fixed a hotkey crash that could happen sometimes (r1ch)
 Made it so that remaining video/audio data is sent over the network when stopping a capture (r1ch)
 Testing a refactor of the network code (r1ch)
 Improved network code to prevent certain network issues (r1ch)
 Added some more network logging (r1ch)
 Testing a GL game capture fix after a certain (annoying) bug was introduced in 0.542b that caused some OpenGL games not to operate properly


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*

I click Stop Streaming then the UI freezes for short and then I get reconnecting.
Loosing less then 2 secs.

Twitch


----------



## Boildown (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*

Works perfectly for me after one 2.5 hour stream with local capture.


----------



## Joe33345 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*



			
				Gol D. Ace said:
			
		

> I click Stop Streaming then the UI freezes for short and then I get reconnecting.
> Loosing less then 2 secs.
> 
> Twitch



I have a similar problem. When you end the broadcast OBS locks up for a few seconds then proceeds to reconnect to start up again.


----------



## paibox (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*

That's weird. It should lock up for a second or two (depending on the size of your buffer), but it shouldn't attempt to reconnect again. Are you guys using FLV or MP4 for the local recording? (If you are recording to a file as well, that is.)


----------



## Kharay (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*

5 hours, not a single problem. Not even that freeze mentioned above. -- Log file. I'd say... fairly stable build. ;)


----------



## R1CH (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*

Will look into the reconnecting issue. I was worried this might happen, it seems Twitch may disconnect if you exceed the server-side frame buffer?


----------



## Floatingthru (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*

"18:36:38: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0"

Yeah, that's what happens when you click stop streaming. OBS stops responding for a bit then the reconnect pop up shows up. Even if you only stream for 2 seconds this still happens. Also the dreaded "18:37:44: Memory Leaks Were Detected." appears again. Going to do more real testing in a bit to see if I can reproduce it. Good news that is only at most 1 second was missing from the time I clicked stop streaming in the VOD.

http://pastebin.com/m0kHFwsW

http://www.twitch.tv/floatingthru/b/433948505


----------



## Boildown (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.03 network test build*

I've streamed twice now with this beta version where OBS crashed.  Both times were with a 900 second delay.  Both times it finished streaming the delayed stream successfully.  Where it went wrong is after the 900 seconds, it seemed to start streaming again, instead of just ending and going back to a normal non-streaming state.  Only the file it output was corrupt, and Twitch didn't recognize any data it sent for this erroneous second stream.  When I aborted this, OBS crashed with the following (this is the second time it happened, just tonight):


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'd:\ark\obs\currenttest\obs.exe' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000000013F2035E9 (d:\ark\obs\currenttest\obs.exe)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.03 network test
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000000001EF200 000000013F2035E9 0000000000000000 0000000001CCAE00 000000000039CAE0 0000000000000005 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::FlushDataBuffer+0x19
00000000001EF230 000000013F201D11 0000000000000000 0000000001CCAE00 0000000000000001 0000000000001389 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::~RTMPPublisher+0xd1
00000000001EF2A0 000000013F1E0FB4 0000000000000001 00000000775A9AA6 00000000001EF318 0000000200000030 obs.exe!DelayedPublisher::`scalar deleting destructor'+0x14
00000000001EF2D0 000000013F1FC4BC 0000000000001389 00000000001EF450 0000000000000111 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x10c
00000000001EF350 000000013F21A13E 0000000000000070 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00000000775A9B43 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0xa8e
00000000001EF4E0 00000000775A9BD1 00000000007E5800 000000013F2196B0 00000000FFFFFED1 0000000000010374 user32.dll!0x775a9bd1
00000000001EF5A0 00000000775A6AA8 0000000000010358 0000000000000111 0000000000001389 000007FEFC5E0A29 user32.dll!0x775a6aa8
00000000001EF630 00000000775A6BAD 0000000000437820 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 user32.dll!0x775a6bad
00000000001EF680 000007FEFC5E0BBF 0000000000010374 0000000000000001 0000000000437820 000007FEFE462421 comctl32.dll!0x7fefc5e0bbf
00000000001EF6C0 000007FEFC5E47FE 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000202 0000000000000000 comctl32.dll!0x7fefc5e47fe
00000000001EF780 00000000775A9BD1 00000000001EFA40 000007FEFC5E3B20 00000000007E5800 00000000007E8C20 user32.dll!0x775a9bd1
00000000001EF840 00000000775A98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000007FEFC5E3B20 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x775a98da
00000000001EF8C0 00000000775A67C2 00000000000103B7 00000000000103B7 000007FEFE462164 0000000000425A20 user32.dll!0x775a67c2
00000000001EF950 000000013F1F0B49 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F1D0000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8b9
00000000001EFE80 000000013F263600 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
00000000001EFF30 00000000776A652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x776a652d
00000000001EFF60 00000000777DC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x777dc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\default\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-07-23_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

This is pretty low-priority to me because both the stream and the file saved to the hard drive are both correct.

I didn't see the part about minidump and normal log before, let me dig that up...

Minidump and logs: https://anonfiles.com/file/e5aa2140e7cc ... 89acb4fb4d

Regular OBS log:


```
19:17:28: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.03 network test - 64bit (　^ω^)
19:17:28: -------------------------------
19:17:28: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
19:17:28: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
19:17:28: Physical Memory:  12255MB Total, 10978MB Free
19:17:28: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
19:17:28: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
19:17:28: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
19:17:28: Aero is Disabled
19:17:28: -------------------------------
19:17:28: OBS Modules:
19:17:28: Base Address     Module
19:17:28: 000000003F1D0000 OBS.exe
19:17:28: 00000000F4790000 OBSApi.dll
19:17:28: 00000000F45D0000 DShowPlugin.dll
19:17:28: 00000000F45A0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
19:17:28: 00000000F4580000 NoiseGate.dll
19:17:28: 00000000F4560000 PSVPlugin.dll
19:17:28: ------------------------------------------
19:17:28: Adapter 1
19:17:28:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
19:17:28:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
19:17:28:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
19:17:28: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-22, 19:17:28===============================================
19:17:28:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:17:28:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:17:28:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:17:28: ------------------------------------------
19:17:28: Loading up D3D10...
19:17:29: Playback device Default
19:17:29: ------------------------------------------
19:17:29: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)
19:17:29: ------------------------------------------
19:17:29: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (3- USB Audio Device)
19:17:29: ------------------------------------------
19:17:29: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:17:29:     bitrate: 160
19:17:29: ------------------------------------------
19:17:29:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 4,
19:17:29:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1d7623a1&0&00e2#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
19:17:29:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1920x1080 - 1920x1080, frameIntervals: 333333-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
19:17:29:     audio device: Disable,
19:17:29:     audio device id Disabled,
19:17:29: 
19:17:29: Using directshow input
19:17:29: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true threads=8 rc_lookahead=60"
19:17:29: ------------------------------------------
19:17:29: Video Encoding: x264
19:17:29:     fps: 30
19:17:29:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:17:29:     preset: medium
19:17:29:     CBR: yes
19:17:29:     CFR: yes
19:17:29:     max bitrate: 3000
19:17:29: ------------------------------------------
19:32:33: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:32:33:   Server selection: rtmp://live-iad.justin.tv/app
19:32:33:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
19:32:34: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:32:34: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:33:38: RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 131072
19:33:58: Total frames rendered: 29650, number of frames that lagged: 9 (0.03%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
19:33:58: Total duplicated frames: 4 (0.01%)
19:34:05: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
19:34:06: Number of times waited to send: 4, Waited for a total of 16388 bytes
19:34:06: Number of b-frames dropped: 5 (0.2%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 5 (0.2%)
19:34:06: =====Stream End: 2013-07-22, 19:34:06=================================================
19:34:32: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-22, 19:34:32===============================================
19:34:32:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:34:32:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:34:32:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:34:32: ------------------------------------------
19:34:32: Loading up D3D10...
19:34:32: Playback device Default
19:34:32: ------------------------------------------
19:34:32: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)
19:34:32: ------------------------------------------
19:34:32: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (3- USB Audio Device)
19:34:32: ------------------------------------------
19:34:32: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:34:32:     bitrate: 160
19:34:32: ------------------------------------------
19:34:32:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 4,
19:34:32:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1d7623a1&0&00e2#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
19:34:32:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1920x1080 - 1920x1080, frameIntervals: 333333-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
19:34:32:     audio device: Disable,
19:34:32:     audio device id Disabled,
19:34:32: 
19:34:32: Using directshow input
19:34:32: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true threads=8"
19:34:32: ------------------------------------------
19:34:32: Video Encoding: x264
19:34:32:     fps: 30
19:34:32:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:34:32:     preset: medium
19:34:32:     CBR: yes
19:34:32:     CFR: yes
19:34:32:     max bitrate: 3000
19:34:32: ------------------------------------------
19:49:35: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:49:35:   Server selection: rtmp://live-iad.justin.tv/app
19:49:35:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
19:49:36: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:49:36: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
20:29:40: RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 262144
23:46:23: Total frames rendered: 453332, number of frames that lagged: 39 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
23:46:23: Total duplicated frames: 8 (0.00%)
00:01:30: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
00:01:31: Number of times waited to send: 6, Waited for a total of 24596 bytes
00:01:31: Number of b-frames dropped: 30 (0.0066%), Number of p-frames dropped: 52 (0.011%), Total 82 (0.018%)
00:01:48: =====Stream End: 2013-07-23, 00:01:48=================================================
00:01:58: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-23, 00:01:58===============================================
00:01:58:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
00:01:58:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
00:01:58:   Output resolution: 1280x720
00:01:58: ------------------------------------------
00:01:58: Loading up D3D10...
00:01:58: Playback device Default
00:01:58: ------------------------------------------
00:01:58: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)
00:01:58: ------------------------------------------
00:01:58: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (3- USB Audio Device)
00:01:58: ------------------------------------------
00:01:58: Audio Encoding: AAC
00:01:58:     bitrate: 160
00:01:58: ------------------------------------------
00:01:58:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 4,
00:01:58:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1d7623a1&0&00e2#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
00:01:58:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1920x1080 - 1920x1080, frameIntervals: 333333-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
00:01:58:     audio device: Disable,
00:01:58:     audio device id Disabled,
00:01:58: 
00:01:58: Using directshow input
00:01:58: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true threads=8"
00:01:58: ------------------------------------------
00:01:58: Video Encoding: x264
00:01:58:     fps: 30
00:01:58:     width: 1280, height: 720
00:01:58:     preset: medium
00:01:58:     CBR: yes
00:01:58:     CFR: yes
00:01:58:     max bitrate: 3000
00:01:58: ------------------------------------------
00:02:23: Total frames rendered: 744, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
00:02:23: Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
```


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

Updated the build with a fair amount of fixes for the new code (0.54.04), particularly crash fixes


----------



## WayZHC (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

Btw there is the auto-update checking for current stable versions (like 0.542). So why wouldn't you add option (like checkbox) in OBS general settings (or advanced) to also check for test builds with the auto-update? In the OBS root folder in program files (x86) it would place the test build files in a "test version" folder.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

Reconnecting issue with twitch (when pressing Stop Streaming) seems to be fixed.


----------



## Joe33345 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

My reconnect issue was fixed as well but the issue I have now is a long 15 to 20 second pause when I hit stop streaming.


----------



## paibox (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

The pause you're experiencing is the encoder buffer waiting to run out, so that nothing will get cut off at the end of the stream/recording. There's really no way to make it not "pause", since you have to wait for the encoder to finish everything up.


----------



## Boildown (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

Did a 3.5 hour stream with 900 second delay using the 0.54.04 version and the stream ended properly, no early aborts, no mysterious reconnection attempts, no crashes.


----------



## R1CH (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*



			
				Joe33345 said:
			
		

> My reconnect issue was fixed as well but the issue I have now is a long 15 to 20 second pause when I hit stop streaming.


Are you using a stream delay? I'm also getting fairly long pauses with a delay, will look into it.


----------



## xmarkwilliamsx (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

where is the download?!?!?!?


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=68


----------



## Joe33345 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*



			
				R1CH said:
			
		

> Joe33345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, no Stream Delay. Just regular settings. :-)


----------



## Kharay (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

I'm getting the same, although very randomly and quite short but it does indeed seem to lag a bit _both_ when starting _and_ when stopping a stream. At least for me. Again, this is intermittently and for me is a delay/stutter of maybe 0.5 - 1.5 seconds but it definitely is there. And no stream delay specified here either.

What's also new to me is that particularly in the first 30 - 60 seconds of the stream it tends to drop frames where it didn't drop those before. Afterwards the stream will be perfectly fine but sometimes it does drop frames at the start.

Edit: Regarding this 'Stop Streaming' stutter/delay, just now the interval was a bit longer than it had been before. Something in the order of 4 seconds or so. And I noticed something unusual in the log file afterwards: _RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE during shutdown, buffered data lost, error 0_. As opposed to the usual: _RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit_.


----------



## Joe33345 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.04 network test build*

I'd like to report that after my last broadcast last night that it did not lock up on me, hitting stop streaming, this time. maybe it was a fluke?


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

and once again updated, more network code stuff ongoing, game capture fixes and changes.  trying to nail down those bugs


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> and once again updated, more network code stuff ongoing, game capture fixes and changes.  trying to nail down those bugs



Couldn't resist....


----------



## Rough (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> and once again updated, more network code stuff ongoing, game capture fixes and changes.  trying to nail down those bugs


How to get the updates? Is it auto update thingy or ?


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Download it here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download


----------



## Rough (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Hmm,thanks Gol D. Ace.
I tried to stream bioshock infinite right now with 54.05,and my mouse stopped working in the game,even when obs is not streaming,just running in the background.
Any ideas?


----------



## Rough (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Quick record
http://www.twitch.tv/irs0osooom/b/435860741
mouse buttons working,the movement of the mouse stops responding in the game......


----------



## Kharay (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

0.54.05, first time I actually get an error.. and a crash. After clicking _Stop Streaming_, I got this:




After clicking _OK_, OBS simply ceased to be. The task just completely ended.

Edit: Log file -- http://pastebin.com/sSzPYM3D -- There was no crash file.
Edit 2: Switching back to .04 as I had no issues and actually prefer the performance of the new/experimental OpenGL capture. By the way, is there some way we can have both in the same version? Make the experimental one an Advanced feature or something? Or maybe the other way around, make the stable version an advanced feature and call it "Legacy Capture"?


----------



## Geoning (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> 0.54.05, first time I actually get an error.. and a crash. After clicking _Stop Streaming_, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This same


Spoiler



01:08:31: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-26, 01:08:31===============================================
01:08:31:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
01:08:31:   Base resolution: 1600x900
01:08:31:   Output resolution: 1280x720
01:08:31: ------------------------------------------
01:08:31: Loading up D3D10...
01:08:32: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8189967b-9336-4223-99ec-dd6f7c552a76}
01:08:32: ------------------------------------------
01:08:32: Using desktop audio input: Głośniki (Realtek High Definition Audio)
01:08:32: ------------------------------------------
01:08:32: Audio Encoding: MP3
01:08:32:     bitrate: 128
01:08:32: Using Window Capture
01:08:32: Using Monitor Capture
01:08:32: Found QSV hardware support
01:08:32: Using custom encoder settings: "bframes=3"
01:08:32: ------------------------------------------
01:08:32: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
01:08:32: Using 9 encode tasks
01:08:32: ------------------------------------------
01:08:32: Video Encoding: QSV
01:08:32:     fps: 30
01:08:32:     width: 1280, height: 720
01:08:32:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
01:08:32:     CBR: yes
01:08:32:     CFR: yes
01:08:32:     max bitrate: 2500
01:08:32: ------------------------------------------
01:08:32: frequency for device 'Głośniki (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000

Error: Out of range!  CircularList::operator[](0)


----------



## Rough (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Can confirm that 54.04 does not have that mouse bug.
54.05 does have.


----------



## Floatingthru (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Good progress! OBS is now making graceful exits when I click stop stream, and it is at most missing a couple of frames. I stopped at 15 seconds then the end of the VOD showed 14 seconds on the clock. GL capture still continues to work for me, but I only have a few games to test sadly.


----------



## ColterTV (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Tested it today
With gamecapture, my SC2 lost its cursor (green) twice, at the point that I had to restart the game.
Reverted to stable :)


----------



## Geoning (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

https://github.com/jp9000/OBS/commit/dc ... a27e0e5907

Fixed. :D


----------



## reddy? (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Same issue as Japi. Cursor won't move in-game. 0.54.04 did not exhibit this.


----------



## Voxletum (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Changes? I was expecting Previously on Batman..


----------



## R1CH (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*



			
				Floatingthru said:
			
		

> Good progress! OBS is now making graceful exits when I click stop stream, and it is at most missing a couple of frames. I stopped at 15 seconds then the end of the VOD showed 14 seconds on the clock. GL capture still continues to work for me, but I only have a few games to test sadly.


I'm pretty sure any remaining frames are lost on Twitch's end. Looking at an MP4 recording, you should see everything up the moment you hit stop.


----------



## prophetmatteo (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

I asked before, but never got an answer:

Is there a plan for a function being added where changes to a scene can be made while streaming without them being visible to the stream watchers and/or that scene being automatically switched to.. A.k.a. a sandbox if you will. This would make streamers' lives a whole easier.


----------



## R1CH (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

This is not the appropriate place to ask that. See the feedback and suggestions forum.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Did some extended testing over the night.

I got a lot of

00:28:06: A: 28036354, difference: 20

messages and a

14:02:18: Memory Leaks Were Detected.

Log is http://pastebin.com/6WUZgsx9

PS: I tried to upload the log in the forum then I got Temporary folder could not be found. Please check your PHP installation.


EDIT: Not sure if this was OBS related or not but osu! freezed with an black screen in multi when I tried to change the beatmap while OBS was capturing it via game capture.

I will try to reproduce this.

EDIT2: Can't reproduce the first bug but I noticed something different. After a while osu stops responding to keyboard inputs. (Example password field and search field in multi.)

http://puu.sh/3Mepm.jpg

Also nut sure if OBS related or not.

EDIT3: Problem in EDIT2 seems to be OBS related. I can reproduce this bug only when Game Capture is hooked into osu!


----------



## R1CH (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

Seems like the new window handling code is blocking input somewhere.

Also that attachment issue should be fixed, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

It's not stopping to respond to all keyboard inputs. Just in the input fields. The normal ingame chat as an example is still working.


----------



## Absarn (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

The keyboard stops working ingame while trying this new build.


----------



## Jipatsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.05 network test build*

I have a slight problem:

I have iRacing set to be in windowed mode. As there is no full windowed mode in iRacing, you have to set the position of window in the iRacing app.ini settings to make the window to be appear full screen. This setting makes it so, that in OBS when using the game capture, it leaves small black areas to the bottom and right side of the game capture area.

Here you can see the small issue:
http://www.twitch.tv/jplays/b/436606063

Is it not a big issue, but wanted to bring it up if there is something to fix it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

updated again, mostly just bug/crash fixes, may just release it soon after this


----------



## Kharay (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> updated again, mostly just bug/crash fixes, may just release it soon after this


Did you happen to take a look and/or consider my suggestion a couple of pages back? To add the experimental OpenGL capture back in and make it available through Advanced?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

the experimental GL capture is back in though, I actually didn't take it out.  Doing it via the use of an option currently is a bit difficult (but something I may need to do in the future)


----------



## Kharay (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Well, I'll be installing this one then. Just to put it through its paces; have nothing I wish to actually stream so I'm kind of like a self-appointed beta tester more than I am a streamer. ;)


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be installing this one then. Just to put it through its paces; have nothing I wish to actually stream so I'm kind of like a self-appointed beta tester more than I am a streamer. ;)



Same here.


----------



## Kharay (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

I have not yet been able to reproduce it with 100% accuracy but several times now Minecraft will drop to abysmal FPS after stopping the stream and closing OBS. As if somehow part of the Game Capture hook lingers behind and messes with Minecraft. The only resolution is to simply restart the game.

Again, I cannot reproduce this phenomenon with 100% accuracy but it is behaviour I had not seen before, during previous builds. Nor is it behaviour I've previously seen of Minecraft.


----------



## tokala (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Ive been streaming over 5 hours today without any problems.

Here is the log, if that helps.. dunno.. just wanted to say that everything was alright x3



Spoiler





```
18:47:17: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.06 network/gc test - 64bit (　^ω^)
18:47:17: -------------------------------
18:47:17: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
18:47:17: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
18:47:17: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 6083MB Free
18:47:17: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
18:47:17: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:47:17: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
18:47:17: Aero is Enabled
18:47:17: -------------------------------
18:47:17: OBS Modules:
18:47:17: Base Address     Module
18:47:17: 000000003FE70000 OBS.exe
18:47:17: 00000000EBC00000 OBSApi.dll
18:47:17: 00000000F8590000 DShowPlugin.dll
18:47:17: 00000000F8530000 GraphicsCapture.dll
18:47:17: 00000000F8510000 NoiseGate.dll
18:47:17: 00000000F7D00000 PSVPlugin.dll
18:47:17: ------------------------------------------
18:47:17: Adapter 1
18:47:17:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
18:47:17:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
18:47:17:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
18:47:17: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-30, 18:47:17===============================================
18:47:17:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
18:47:17:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
18:47:17:   Output resolution: 1280x720
18:47:17: ------------------------------------------
18:47:17: Loading up D3D10...
18:47:17: Playback device Default
18:47:17: ------------------------------------------
18:47:17: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Logitech G35 Headset)
18:47:17: Using 7.1 surround speaker setup
18:47:17: ------------------------------------------
18:47:17: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Logitech G35 Headset)
18:47:17: ------------------------------------------
18:47:17: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:47:17:     bitrate: 128
18:47:17: Using Monitor Capture
18:47:17: Using text output
18:47:17: Using text output
18:47:17: Using bitmap image
18:47:17: Using bitmap image
18:47:17: ------------------------------------------
18:47:17: Video Encoding: x264
18:47:17:     fps: 30
18:47:17:     width: 1280, height: 720
18:47:17:     preset: veryfast
18:47:17:     CBR: no
18:47:17:     CFR: no
18:47:17:     max bitrate: 3000
18:47:17:     buffer size: 3000
18:47:17:     quality: 10
18:47:17: ------------------------------------------
18:47:17: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Lautsprecher (Logitech G35 Headset)' is 1411200, samples per sec is 44100
18:47:17: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Logitech G35 Headset)' is 176400, samples per sec is 44100
18:47:17: 
18:47:17: Profiler result for the last frame:
18:47:17: ==============================================================
18:47:17: frame - [time: 45.971 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:47:17: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 41.656 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:47:17: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 38.987 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:47:17: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 4.314 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:47:17: | | flush - [time: 4.309 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:47:17: ==============================================================
18:47:17: 
18:47:19: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
18:47:19:   Server selection: rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app
18:47:19:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
18:47:22: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
18:47:22: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
18:47:49: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 400384)
18:50:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:50:46:   New Scene
18:50:46: Using graphics capture
18:50:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:51:12: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 400384)
00:03:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
00:03:26:   New Scene
00:03:26: Using Monitor Capture
00:03:26: Using text output
00:03:26: Using text output
00:03:26: Using bitmap image
00:03:26: Using bitmap image
00:04:09: Total frames rendered: 570338, number of late frames: 7 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
00:04:09: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
00:04:10: Number of times waited to send: 26, Waited for a total of 92367 bytes
00:04:10: Number of b-frames dropped: 195 (0.034%), Number of p-frames dropped: 307 (0.054%), Total 502 (0.088%)
00:04:10: =====Stream End: 2013-07-31, 00:04:10=================================================
00:05:16: 
00:05:16: Profiler results:
00:05:16: 
00:05:16: ==============================================================
00:05:16: frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.418 ms (cpu time: avg 0.983 ms, total 561042 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.212%]
00:05:16: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [21.7%] [avg time: 0.308 ms (cpu time: avg 0.083 ms, total 47346.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 19.2%] [unaccounted: 2.54%]
00:05:16: | | scene->Preprocess - [19.2%] [avg time: 0.272 ms (cpu time: avg 0.045 ms, total 25771.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:05:16: | video encoding and uploading - [78.1%] [avg time: 1.107 ms (cpu time: avg 0.899 ms, total 513243 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 75.2%] [unaccounted: 2.89%]
00:05:16: | | flush - [10.2%] [avg time: 0.145 ms (cpu time: avg 0.032 ms, total 18673.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:05:16: | | CopyResource - [0.776%] [avg time: 0.011 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 4227.63 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:05:16: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.987%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 1716.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:05:16: | | call to encoder - [61.9%] [avg time: 0.878 ms (cpu time: avg 0.829 ms, total 473151 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:05:16: | | sending stuff out - [1.27%] [avg time: 0.018 ms (cpu time: avg 0.013 ms, total 7456.84 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
00:05:16: | Convert444Threads - [4.7e+003%] [avg time: 66.665 ms (cpu time: avg 0.939 ms, total 536051 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:05:16: ==============================================================
00:05:16:
```


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

tokala, did you have network problems with older builds that this build fixed? Or were you fine before, and still fine now?


----------



## tokala (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

i think the delay in my stream is shorter with the new versions, but never had any network problems with the old version ^^  So fine before and fine now


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Been using this latest build all day testing out my new custom settings and so far so good. I never had any issues with previous builds anyhow except the one before this one. Which left a long delay after stopping the stream and it would casually go into " Not Responding ", then i'd have to wait a good 10 seconds for it to kick back in.

This latest build with "Disable Aero" launches faster without the dramatic disable on Aero. Could just be the placebo effect but that's how it seems so far.


----------



## matagyula (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> I have not yet been able to reproduce it with 100% accuracy but several times now Minecraft will drop to abysmal FPS after stopping the stream and closing OBS. As if somehow part of the Game Capture hook lingers behind and messes with Minecraft. The only resolution is to simply restart the game.
> 
> Again, I cannot reproduce this phenomenon with 100% accuracy but it is behaviour I had not seen before, during previous builds. Nor is it behaviour I've previously seen of Minecraft.



Today I've experienced something similiar, but in CS:GO. After a 90 minute session i stopped the stream, and started it again when I got on a new server, but my FPS went from the usual 300 to bellow 100. Exiting OBS din't solve the problem, a game restart did. Will report back if/when this happens again.


----------



## Rough (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

About the delays..
I always had one with streaming,like 4-5 seconds of delay.
How I can lower that ?.


----------



## Geoning (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*



			
				Rough said:
			
		

> About the delays..
> I always had one with streaming,like 4-5 seconds of delay.
> How I can lower that ?.


add

tune=zerolatency


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*



			
				Geoning said:
			
		

> Rough said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... sounds interesting. Are there any adverse side effects to using this command? (dropped frames or in-game ping increases?)


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

tune=zerolatency will decrease quality, though you'll have to test with it to see how much quality loss you get and if you're satisfied with the tradeoff. Some more information can be found here: http://mewiki.project357.com/wiki/X264_ ... er_latency

And another message from your friendly neighborhood x264 monkey:

_Never use magical x264 settings just because someone told you to without first understanding what they dooooo!_


----------



## Rough (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Getting black screen with tune=zerolatency while streaming,and 35 dropped frames in obs,but the screen stays black


----------



## Entroper (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Downloaded this build last night, to try it in iRacing.  The previous build would cause 2-3 second lockups about every 15 seconds.  This one completely locks up iRacing, and I can't even see my desktop or task manager after Ctrl+Alt+Del, I have to reboot the computer.


```
17:21:23: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.06 network/gc test - 64bit (　^ω^)
17:21:23: -------------------------------
17:21:23: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
17:21:23: CPU Speed: 2667MHz
17:21:23: Physical Memory:  8182MB Total, 5964MB Free
17:21:23: stepping id: 5, model 14, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
17:21:23: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1200}
17:21:23: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1280, 800}
17:21:23: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
17:21:23: Aero is Enabled
17:21:23: -------------------------------
17:21:23: OBS Modules:
17:21:23: Base Address     Module
17:21:23: 000000008DBE0000 OBS.exe
17:21:23: 00000000E9D10000 OBSApi.dll
17:21:23: 00000000F77D0000 DShowPlugin.dll
17:21:23: 00000000F77A0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
17:21:23: 00000000F5D20000 NoiseGate.dll
17:21:23: 00000000F4160000 PSVPlugin.dll
17:21:23: ------------------------------------------
17:21:23: Adapter 1
17:21:23:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
17:21:23:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 751759360
17:21:23:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3489542144
17:21:23: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-31, 17:21:23===============================================
17:21:23:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
17:21:23:   Base resolution: 1280x800
17:21:23:   Output resolution: 1280x800
17:21:23: ------------------------------------------
17:21:23: Loading up D3D10...
17:21:23: Playback device Default
17:21:23: ------------------------------------------
17:21:23: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)
17:21:23: ------------------------------------------
17:21:23: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Chat Headset)
17:21:23: ------------------------------------------
17:21:23: Audio Encoding: AAC
17:21:23:     bitrate: 128
17:21:23: Using Monitor Capture
17:21:23: ------------------------------------------
17:21:23:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000,
17:21:23:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_08ce&mi_00#7&2e6e1e73&1&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
17:21:23:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
17:21:23:     audio device: Disable,
17:21:23:     audio device id Disabled,
17:21:23: 
17:21:23: Using directshow input
17:21:24: Using graphics capture
17:21:24: ------------------------------------------
17:21:24: Video Encoding: x264
17:21:24:     fps: 30
17:21:24:     width: 1280, height: 800
17:21:24:     preset: veryfast
17:21:24:     CBR: yes
17:21:24:     CFR: no
17:21:24:     max bitrate: 3000
17:21:24: ------------------------------------------
17:21:24: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
17:21:24: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (USB Chat Headset)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
17:21:24: 
17:21:24: Profiler result for the last frame:
17:21:24: ==============================================================
17:21:24: frame - [time: 64.133 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
17:21:24: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 63.988 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
17:21:24: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 4.088 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
17:21:24: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.141 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
17:21:24: | | flush - [time: 0.14 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
17:21:24: ==============================================================
17:21:24: 
17:22:02: Total frames rendered: 1141, number of late frames: 1 (0.09%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
17:22:02: =====Stream End: 2013-07-31, 17:22:02=================================================
17:22:03: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-31, 17:22:03===============================================
17:22:03:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
17:22:03:   Base resolution: 1280x800
17:22:03:   Output resolution: 1280x800
17:22:03: ------------------------------------------
17:22:03: Loading up D3D10...
17:22:03: Playback device Default
17:22:03: ------------------------------------------
17:22:03: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)
17:22:03: ------------------------------------------
17:22:03: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Chat Headset)
17:22:03: ------------------------------------------
17:22:03: Audio Encoding: AAC
17:22:03:     bitrate: 128
17:22:03: ------------------------------------------
17:22:03:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000,
17:22:03:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_08ce&mi_00#7&2e6e1e73&1&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
17:22:03:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
17:22:03:     audio device: Disable,
17:22:03:     audio device id Disabled,
17:22:03: 
17:22:03: Using directshow input
17:22:04: Using Monitor Capture
17:22:04: Using graphics capture
17:22:04: ------------------------------------------
17:22:04: Video Encoding: x264
17:22:04:     fps: 30
17:22:04:     width: 1280, height: 800
17:22:04:     preset: veryfast
17:22:04:     CBR: yes
17:22:04:     CFR: no
17:22:04:     max bitrate: 3000
17:22:04: ------------------------------------------
17:22:04: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
17:22:04: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (USB Chat Headset)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
17:22:13: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:23:54: Capture window 0x000B0666 invalid or changing, terminating capture
17:24:07: Total frames rendered: 3664, number of late frames: 4 (0.11%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
17:24:07: =====Stream End: 2013-07-31, 17:24:07=================================================
17:24:08: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-31, 17:24:08===============================================
17:24:08:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
17:24:08:   Base resolution: 1280x800
17:24:08:   Output resolution: 1280x800
17:24:08: ------------------------------------------
17:24:08: Loading up D3D10...
17:24:08: Playback device Default
17:24:08: ------------------------------------------
17:24:08: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)
17:24:08: ------------------------------------------
17:24:08: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Chat Headset)
17:24:08: ------------------------------------------
17:24:08: Audio Encoding: AAC
17:24:08:     bitrate: 128
17:24:08: ------------------------------------------
17:24:08:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000,
17:24:08:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_08ce&mi_00#7&2e6e1e73&1&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
17:24:08:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
17:24:08:     audio device: Disable,
17:24:08:     audio device id Disabled,
17:24:08: 
17:24:08: Using directshow input
17:24:08: Using Monitor Capture
17:24:08: Using graphics capture
17:24:08: ------------------------------------------
17:24:08: Video Encoding: x264
17:24:08:     fps: 30
17:24:08:     width: 1280, height: 800
17:24:08:     preset: veryfast
17:24:08:     CBR: yes
17:24:08:     CFR: no
17:24:08:     max bitrate: 3000
17:24:08: ------------------------------------------
17:24:08: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
17:24:08: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (USB Chat Headset)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
17:24:10: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
17:24:10:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
17:24:10:   Interface: Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 100 mbps)
17:24:11: SO_SNDBUF was at 65536
17:24:11: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
17:24:13: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 24161 / 400384)
17:24:13: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 400384)
17:26:37: Total frames rendered: 4432, number of late frames: 2 (0.05%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
17:26:37: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
17:26:37: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
17:26:37: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
17:26:37: =====Stream End: 2013-07-31, 17:26:37=================================================
17:33:34: Settings::Video: Enabling Aero
17:33:38: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-31, 17:33:38===============================================
17:33:38:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
17:33:38:   Base resolution: 1920x1200
17:33:38:   Output resolution: 1280x800
17:33:38: ------------------------------------------
17:33:38: Loading up D3D10...
17:33:38: Playback device Default
17:33:38: ------------------------------------------
17:33:38: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)
17:33:38: ------------------------------------------
17:33:38: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Chat Headset)
17:33:38: ------------------------------------------
17:33:38: Audio Encoding: AAC
17:33:38:     bitrate: 128
17:33:38: ------------------------------------------
17:33:38:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000,
17:33:38:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_08ce&mi_00#7&2e6e1e73&1&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
17:33:38:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
17:33:38:     audio device: Disable,
17:33:38:     audio device id Disabled,
17:33:38: 
17:33:38: Using directshow input
17:33:38: Using Monitor Capture
17:33:38: Using graphics capture
17:33:38: ------------------------------------------
17:33:38: Video Encoding: x264
17:33:38:     fps: 30
17:33:38:     width: 1280, height: 800
17:33:38:     preset: veryfast
17:33:38:     CBR: yes
17:33:38:     CFR: no
17:33:38:     max bitrate: 3000
17:33:38: ------------------------------------------
17:33:38: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
17:33:38: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (USB Chat Headset)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
17:33:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:35:27: Total frames rendered: 3258, number of late frames: 5 (0.15%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
17:35:27: =====Stream End: 2013-07-31, 17:35:27=================================================
17:35:27: 
17:35:27: Profiler results:
17:35:27: 
17:35:27: ==============================================================
17:35:27: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.187 ms (cpu time: avg 2.39 ms, total 29874.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.9%] [unaccounted: 0.0628%]
17:35:27: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [38.6%] [avg time: 1.23 ms (cpu time: avg 0.797 ms, total 9968.47 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 17.3%] [unaccounted: 21.3%]
17:35:27: | | scene->Preprocess - [17.3%] [avg time: 0.552 ms (cpu time: avg 0.322 ms, total 4024.83 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:35:27: | video encoding and uploading - [61.3%] [avg time: 1.955 ms (cpu time: avg 1.589 ms, total 19858.9 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 59.9%] [unaccounted: 1.47%]
17:35:27: | | flush - [8.06%] [avg time: 0.257 ms (cpu time: avg 0.081 ms, total 1014.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:35:27: | | CopyResource - [1%] [avg time: 0.032 ms (cpu time: avg 0.018 ms, total 234 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
17:35:27: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.471%] [avg time: 0.015 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 78.001 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
17:35:27: | | call to encoder - [49.8%] [avg time: 1.587 ms (cpu time: avg 1.444 ms, total 18049.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
17:35:27: | | sending stuff out - [0.533%] [avg time: 0.017 ms (cpu time: avg 0.018 ms, total 234.002 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
17:35:27: | Convert444Threads - [2.08e+003%] [avg time: 66.446 ms (cpu time: avg 1.741 ms, total 21762.1 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
17:35:27: ==============================================================
17:35:27:
```


```
2013-07-31, 17:33:53: we're booting up: 
17:33:53: D3D9 Present
17:33:53: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
17:33:56: D3D9EndScene called
17:33:56: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
17:33:56: 	BackBufferWidth: 1920
17:33:56: 	BackBufferHeight: 1200
17:33:56: 	BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_X8R8G8B8
17:33:56: 	BackBufferCount: 1
17:33:56: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_4_SAMPLES
17:33:56: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
17:33:56: 	SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_DISCARD
17:33:56: 	hDeviceWindow: 918944
17:33:56: 	Windowed: false
17:33:56: 	EnableAutoDepthStencil: false
17:33:56: 	AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_UNKNOWN
17:33:56: 	Flags: None
17:33:56: 	FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 59
17:33:56: 	PresentationInterval: 1
17:33:56: };
17:33:56: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
17:33:56: D3D9Present called
17:33:56: DoD3D9GPUHook: success
17:33:56: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
17:33:56: 	Format: D3DFMT_X8R8G8B8
17:33:56: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
17:33:56: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
17:33:56: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
17:33:56: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_4_SAMPLES
17:33:56: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
17:33:56: 	Width: 1920
17:33:56: 	Height: 1200
17:33:56: };
17:33:56: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
```


----------



## Fourson (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Gave it a quick few tests and ran into something scary. It seems to more than triple the CPU use of my game (DMC4) after a few moments and leave it there til I close the game, at least using game hook. Goes from 8-10% average use to 33-35% constantly. Stable acts as expected however and leave it at 8-10%.

Session log



Spoiler





```
12:00:24: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.06 network/gc test - 64bit (　^ω^)
12:00:24: -------------------------------
12:00:24: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
12:00:24: CPU Speed: 3401MHz
12:00:24: Physical Memory:  8157MB Total, 4761MB Free
12:00:24: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
12:00:24: monitor 1: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
12:00:24: monitor 2: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
12:00:24: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
12:00:24: Aero is Disabled
12:00:24: -------------------------------
12:00:24: OBS Modules:
12:00:24: Base Address     Module
12:00:24: 000000003FF70000 OBS.exe
12:00:24: 00000000E30F0000 OBSApi.dll
12:00:24: 00000000E6740000 DShowPlugin.dll
12:00:24: 00000000E6710000 GraphicsCapture.dll
12:00:24: 00000000FAF40000 NoiseGate.dll
12:00:24: 00000000F54F0000 PSVPlugin.dll
12:00:24: ------------------------------------------
12:00:24: Adapter 1
12:00:24:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series
12:00:24:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1060859904
12:00:24:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4008216576
12:00:24: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-02, 12:00:24===============================================
12:00:24:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:00:24:   Base resolution: 1600x900
12:00:24:   Output resolution: 912x514
12:00:24: ------------------------------------------
12:00:24: Loading up D3D10...
12:00:24: Playback device Default
12:00:24: ------------------------------------------
12:00:24: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:00:24: ------------------------------------------
12:00:24: Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at front panel (Pink) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:00:24: ------------------------------------------
12:00:24: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:00:24:     bitrate: 128
12:00:24: Using graphics capture
12:00:24: ------------------------------------------
12:00:24: Video Encoding: x264
12:00:24:     fps: 48
12:00:24:     width: 912, height: 514
12:00:24:     preset: fast
12:00:24:     CBR: no
12:00:24:     CFR: no
12:00:24:     max bitrate: 3300
12:00:24:     buffer size: 3200
12:00:24:     quality: 9
12:00:24: ------------------------------------------
12:00:24: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 1536000, samples per sec is 192000
12:00:24: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mic in at front panel (Pink) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
12:00:24: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:00:24: Total frames rendered: 32, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
12:00:24: =====Stream End: 2013-08-02, 12:00:24=================================================
12:00:25: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-02, 12:00:25===============================================
12:00:25:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:00:25:   Base resolution: 1600x900
12:00:25:   Output resolution: 912x514
12:00:25: ------------------------------------------
12:00:25: Loading up D3D10...
12:00:25: Playback device Default
12:00:25: ------------------------------------------
12:00:25: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:00:25: ------------------------------------------
12:00:25: Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at front panel (Pink) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:00:25: ------------------------------------------
12:00:25: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:00:25:     bitrate: 128
12:00:25: Using graphics capture
12:00:25: ------------------------------------------
12:00:25: Video Encoding: x264
12:00:25:     fps: 48
12:00:25:     width: 912, height: 514
12:00:25:     preset: fast
12:00:25:     CBR: no
12:00:25:     CFR: no
12:00:25:     max bitrate: 3300
12:00:25:     buffer size: 3200
12:00:25:     quality: 9
12:00:25: ------------------------------------------
12:00:25: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 1536000, samples per sec is 192000
12:00:25: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mic in at front panel (Pink) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
12:00:25: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:00:28: Total frames rendered: 118, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
12:00:28: =====Stream End: 2013-08-02, 12:00:28=================================================
12:00:57: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-02, 12:00:57===============================================
12:00:57:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:00:57:   Base resolution: 1600x900
12:00:57:   Output resolution: 912x514
12:00:57: ------------------------------------------
12:00:57: Loading up D3D10...
12:00:57: Playback device Default
12:00:57: ------------------------------------------
12:00:57: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:00:57: ------------------------------------------
12:00:57: Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at front panel (Pink) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
12:00:57: ------------------------------------------
12:00:57: Audio Encoding: AAC
12:00:57:     bitrate: 128
12:00:57: Using graphics capture
12:00:57: ------------------------------------------
12:00:57: Video Encoding: x264
12:00:57:     fps: 48
12:00:57:     width: 912, height: 514
12:00:57:     preset: fast
12:00:57:     CBR: no
12:00:57:     CFR: no
12:00:57:     max bitrate: 3300
12:00:57:     buffer size: 3200
12:00:57:     quality: 9
12:00:57: ------------------------------------------
12:00:57: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 1536000, samples per sec is 192000
12:00:57: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mic in at front panel (Pink) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
12:00:57: SharedTexCapture hooked
12:01:39: Total frames rendered: 2006, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
12:01:39: =====Stream End: 2013-08-02, 12:01:39=================================================
12:02:08: 
12:02:08: Profiler results:
12:02:08: 
12:02:08: ==============================================================
12:02:08: frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.431 ms (cpu time: avg 0.868 ms, total 1872.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.21%]
12:02:08: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [18.2%] [avg time: 0.261 ms (cpu time: avg 0.144 ms, total 312 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 0.0699%] [unaccounted: 18.2%]
12:02:08: | | scene->Preprocess - [0.0699%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:02:08: | video encoding and uploading - [81.6%] [avg time: 1.167 ms (cpu time: avg 0.723 ms, total 1560.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 80.5%] [unaccounted: 1.05%]
12:02:08: | | flush - [27.5%] [avg time: 0.394 ms (cpu time: avg 0.021 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:02:08: | | CopyResource - [0.349%] [avg time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
12:02:08: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.21%] [avg time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
12:02:08: | | call to encoder - [51.7%] [avg time: 0.74 ms (cpu time: avg 0.672 ms, total 1450.81 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
12:02:08: | | sending stuff out - [0.699%] [avg time: 0.01 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
12:02:08: | Convert444Threads - [2.81e+003%] [avg time: 40.157 ms (cpu time: avg 0.846 ms, total 1825.21 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
12:02:08: ==============================================================
12:02:08:
```



Hook log



Spoiler





```
2013-08-02, 12:00:24: we're booting up: 
12:00:24: DXGI Present
12:00:24: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
12:00:24: DXGI: Found D3D 10
12:00:24: setting up d3d10 data
12:00:24: ---------------------- Cleared D3D10 Capture ----------------------
12:00:24: found dxgi format (dx10) of: 28, size: {1600, 900}, multisampled: false
12:00:24: DoD3D10Hook: success
12:00:24: successfully capturing d3d10 frames via GPU
12:00:24: stop requested, terminating d3d10 capture
12:00:24: ---------------------- Cleared D3D10 Capture ----------------------
12:00:25: DoD3D10Hook: success
12:00:25: successfully capturing d3d10 frames via GPU
12:00:28: stop requested, terminating d3d10 capture
12:00:28: ---------------------- Cleared D3D10 Capture ----------------------
12:00:57: DoD3D10Hook: success
12:00:57: successfully capturing d3d10 frames via GPU
12:01:39: stop requested, terminating d3d10 capture
12:01:39: ---------------------- Cleared D3D10 Capture ----------------------
```



Not entirely related/important, but when I went to try the stable version to make sure it didn't have the same problem it wouldn't let me delete it after I finished til I closed my game as well (typical windows "in use" message with "try again").


----------



## xD4rkFire (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Wait you too?! I was getting weird CPU usage increases by BF3 also but I had NO idea what was causing it. I tried everything until eventually I reinstalled Windows and the problem was STILL happening. I'm going to try a different build and see how my game cpu usage is.

So does anyone know if the current stable version also has this game capture problem?

**Edit: Looks like the current stable version (0.542b) is good. Using the test build, I was at 90% CPU usage on BF3. With the stable build, it's back down to 60-70%. :)


----------



## Kharay (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> I have not yet been able to reproduce it with 100% accuracy but several times now Minecraft will drop to abysmal FPS after stopping the stream and closing OBS. As if somehow part of the Game Capture hook lingers behind and messes with Minecraft. The only resolution is to simply restart the game.
> 
> Again, I cannot reproduce this phenomenon with 100% accuracy but it is behaviour I had not seen before, during previous builds. Nor is it behaviour I've previously seen of Minecraft.


Regarding this -- Never mind; it's not OBS. It's some kind of strange interaction between Minecraft and Chrome; just had it happen to me with OBS not even running. Restarting Chrome seemed to fix it; odd little bug.


----------



## Grue (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*



			
				Fourson said:
			
		

> Gave it a quick few tests and ran into something scary. It seems to more than triple the CPU use of my game (DMC4) after a few moments and leave it there til I close the game, at least using game hook. Goes from 8-10% average use to 33-35% constantly. Stable acts as expected however and leave it at 8-10%.
> 
> Session log
> 
> ...




I confirm this same happened to me streaming wow. You need to restart the game so things go back to normal.


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.06 network test build*

Thanks for the info about the CPU usage, I'll check to see what code has changed


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.07 network test build*

Okay, updated to 07, could you guys see if game capture is still having those issues?  iRacing users as well as those of you experiencing the strange CPU usage problem?


----------



## Fourson (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.07 network test build*

CPU use seems to be normal in the new version.


----------



## xD4rkFire (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.07 network test build*

New test build seems to be fine. What does the new keyframe setting do?


----------



## Kharay (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.07 network test build*

Best I can figure, it's this -- http://mewiki.project357.com/wiki/X264_Settings#keyint

However, I have no idea why it would be placed as a primary option for OBS and in this particular place. It seems like an advanced option to me. As misconfiguring keyframes can easily lead to compatibility issues, severe performance loss and what not.


----------



## paibox (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.07 network test build*

The keyframe interval setting isn't all that advanced, it's merely the maximum amount of inbetween frames before the encoder forcibly adds a keyframe. Also, YouTube requests it be set to two seconds, and soon other services may request such things as well.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Just updated the build to 08, moved keyframe interval to advanced.  Reasoning being that it really isn't a general setting users should mess with usually.

Also fixed that monitor capture rotation issue from viewtopic.php?f=6&t=794

EDIT: crap, forgot to add the new code from palana's commit to make it work with quicksync
EDIT EDIT: no wait, that code was included, ignore the last edit


----------



## xD4rkFire (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Does quicksync not work with 54.07 or is it just 54.08?


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Did it stop working for you or something?


----------



## xD4rkFire (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

No, haven't gotten a chance to game/stream. Just asking :)


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*



> 07 - made a workaround/fix for game capture for when it would capture a 1x1 pixel or a smaller size than intended from games that don't properly use the swap chain



Just as FYI, whatever changes were made did not resolve this issue. I'm willing to help with any testing to get it resolved, but as it's a very small number of games affected (the one I'm having the issue with is technically a demo anyway), not a terribly big deal. :)


----------



## flavored (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Hey,

As of the earliest builds of 0.54.* I was getting this huge bug with my Avermedia C127 (Game Broadcaster HD). I didn't report it at first thinking it'd be fixed in the future builds, but to date no change is there. In .52 it's all fine. Screenshot is attached.

OBS Version Tried: 0.54.08 in this example, all of 0.54.* since they were released.
The video recorded is exactly the same as in this preview.


----------



## paibox (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

The resolution selection code changed at some point, it looks like it isn't picking the correct input resolution. Try setting it manually instead of relying on the (possibly) buggy driver reporting which resolution is currently being used.


----------



## xD4rkFire (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

When I try to start streaming, I get this error message http://puu.sh/3VJvV.png

edit: Nevermind... it just randomly fixed itself


----------



## Greendweller (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

got a crash just now while streaming fo about an hour

**edit**  hmmm seems obs was longer open then i expected/thought......


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFD813C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.08 network/gc test
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000025ED68 000007FEFD813C72 000007FEE85D5860 000000000000EA60 000000000025ECC8 000000000025F3D0 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefd813c72
000000000025ED70 000007FEE844D053 0000000000362A00 0000000000362A00 000000000025F3D0 0000000000000000 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000025EDA0 000000013FAC2BE5 00000000028F1260 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::~RTMPPublisher+0xb5
000000000025F220 000000013FAC2894 0000000000000004 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FABA234 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::`vector deleting destructor'+0x14
000000000025F250 000000013FABCFF2 0000000000000000 000000000025F3D0 0000000000000401 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x112
000000000025F2D0 000000013FADC6E9 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000401 000000000025F720 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x17f9
000000000025F460 00000000775F9BD1 000000000025F720 000000013FADAEF0 00000000008A03A0 00000000008A03A0 user32.dll!0x775f9bd1
000000000025F520 00000000775F98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FADAEF0 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x775f98da
000000000025F5A0 00000000775F67C2 00000000251605FF 00000000251605FF 000007FEFFA02164 0000000000452B90 user32.dll!0x775f67c2
000000000025F630 000000013FAB14F9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FA90000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8b9
000000000025FB60 000000013FB24D50 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
000000000025FC10 00000000776F652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x776f652d
000000000025FC40 000000007782C521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7782c521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Gebruiker\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-08-07_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address
```

log:


```
13:36:37: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.08 network/gc test - 64bit (　^ω^)
13:36:37: -------------------------------
13:36:37: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
13:36:37: CPU Speed: 3332MHz
13:36:37: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 6305MB Free
13:36:37: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
13:36:37: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
13:36:37: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 33}, size={1280, 1024}
13:36:37: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
13:36:37: Aero is Enabled
13:36:37: -------------------------------
13:36:37: OBS Modules:
13:36:37: Base Address     Module
13:36:37: 000000003FA90000 OBS.exe
13:36:37: 00000000E8420000 OBSApi.dll
13:36:37: 00000000F3220000 DShowPlugin.dll
13:36:37: 00000000F31F0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
13:36:37: 00000000FBFC0000 NoiseGate.dll
13:36:37: 00000000FB0A0000 PSVPlugin.dll
13:36:37: 00000000EA830000 scenesw.dll
13:36:37: ------------------------------------------
13:36:37: Adapter 1
13:36:37:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
13:36:37:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
13:36:37:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
13:36:37: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-07, 13:36:37===============================================
13:36:37:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
13:36:37:   Base resolution: 1600x900
13:36:37:   Output resolution: 1280x720
13:36:37: ------------------------------------------
13:36:37: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
13:36:37: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
13:36:37: ------------------------------------------
13:36:37: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
13:36:37: Using 5.1 speaker setup
13:36:37: ------------------------------------------
13:36:37: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
13:36:37: ------------------------------------------
13:36:37: Audio Encoding: AAC
13:36:37:     bitrate: 128
13:36:37: ------------------------------------------
13:36:37:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
13:36:37:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
13:36:37:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
13:36:37:     audio device: Disable,
13:36:37:     audio device id Disabled,
13:36:37: 
13:36:38: Using directshow input
13:36:41: Using text output
13:36:41: Using text output
13:36:41: Using bitmap image
13:36:41: ------------------------------------------
13:36:41: Video Encoding: x264
13:36:41:     fps: 60
13:36:41:     width: 1280, height: 720
13:36:41:     preset: veryfast
13:36:41:     CBR: yes
13:36:41:     CFR: no
13:36:41:     max bitrate: 3500
13:36:41: ------------------------------------------
13:36:41: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
13:36:41: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
13:36:41: 
13:36:41: Profiler result for the last frame:
13:36:41: ==============================================================
13:36:41: frame - [time: 19.88 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:36:41: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 19.795 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:36:41: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 18.767 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:36:41: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.083 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:36:41: | | flush - [time: 0.079 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
13:36:41: ==============================================================
13:36:41: 
13:36:42: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
13:36:42:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
13:36:42:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
13:36:44: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
13:36:44: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
13:36:49: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 61419 / 463872)
13:36:49: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
13:36:49:   New Scene
13:36:49: Using Window Capture
13:36:49: Using graphics capture
13:36:50: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:03:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:03:01:   New Scene
14:03:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:03:26:   New Scene
14:03:26: Using Window Capture
14:03:26: Using graphics capture
14:03:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:03:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:03:41:   New Scene
14:04:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:04:26:   New Scene
14:04:26: Using Window Capture
14:04:26: Using graphics capture
14:04:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:04:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:04:51:   New Scene
14:05:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:05:11:   New Scene
14:05:11: Using Window Capture
14:05:11: Using graphics capture
14:05:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:05:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:05:31:   New Scene
14:05:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:05:36:   New Scene
14:05:36: Using Window Capture
14:05:36: Using graphics capture
14:05:36: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:14:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:14:56:   New Scene
14:15:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:15:01:   New Scene
14:15:01: Using Window Capture
14:15:01: Using graphics capture
14:15:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:16:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:16:46:   New Scene
14:16:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:16:56:   New Scene
14:16:56: Using Window Capture
14:16:56: Using graphics capture
14:16:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:17:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:17:06:   New Scene
14:17:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:17:26:   New Scene
14:17:26: Using Window Capture
14:17:26: Using graphics capture
14:17:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:18:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:18:21:   New Scene
14:19:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:19:06:   New Scene
14:19:06: Using Window Capture
14:19:06: Using graphics capture
14:19:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:19:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:19:11:   New Scene
14:20:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:20:01:   New Scene
14:20:01: Using Window Capture
14:20:01: Using graphics capture
14:20:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:20:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:20:11:   New Scene
14:20:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:20:36:   New Scene
14:20:36: Using Window Capture
14:20:36: Using graphics capture
14:20:36: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:20:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:20:56:   New Scene
14:21:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:21:01:   New Scene
14:21:01: Using Window Capture
14:21:01: Using graphics capture
14:21:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:24:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:24:11:   New Scene
14:24:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:24:21:   New Scene
14:24:21: Using Window Capture
14:24:21: Using graphics capture
14:24:21: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:44:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:44:01:   New Scene
14:44:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:44:21:   New Scene
14:44:21: Using Window Capture
14:44:21: Using graphics capture
14:44:21: SharedTexCapture hooked
15:06:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:06:31:   New Scene
15:06:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:06:41:   New Scene
15:06:41: Using Window Capture
15:06:41: Using graphics capture
15:06:41: SharedTexCapture hooked
15:13:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:13:11:   New Scene
15:13:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:13:26:   New Scene
15:13:26: Using Window Capture
15:13:26: Using graphics capture
15:13:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
15:14:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:14:41:   New Scene
15:15:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:15:11:   New Scene
15:15:11: Using Window Capture
15:15:11: Using graphics capture
15:15:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
15:22:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:22:41:   New Scene
15:23:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
15:23:16:   New Scene
15:23:16: Using Window Capture
15:23:16: Using graphics capture
15:23:16: SharedTexCapture hooked
15:34:43: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 463872)
16:15:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:15:21:   New Scene
16:15:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:15:31:   New Scene
16:15:31: Using Window Capture
16:15:31: Using graphics capture
16:15:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:15:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:15:36:   New Scene
16:15:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:15:51:   New Scene
16:15:51: Using Window Capture
16:15:51: Using graphics capture
16:15:51: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:29:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:29:41:   New Scene
16:29:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:29:56:   New Scene
16:29:56: Using Window Capture
16:29:56: Using graphics capture
16:29:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:32:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:32:06:   New Scene
16:32:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:32:11:   New Scene
16:32:11: Using Window Capture
16:32:11: Using graphics capture
16:32:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:32:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:32:16:   New Scene
16:32:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:32:21:   New Scene
16:32:21: Using Window Capture
16:32:21: Using graphics capture
16:32:21: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:32:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:32:36:   New Scene
16:34:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:34:01:   New Scene
16:34:01: Using Window Capture
16:34:01: Using graphics capture
16:34:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:44:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:44:31:   New Scene
16:45:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:45:26:   New Scene
16:45:26: Using Window Capture
16:45:26: Using graphics capture
16:45:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:45:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:45:56:   New Scene
16:46:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:46:51:   New Scene
16:46:51: Using Window Capture
16:46:51: Using graphics capture
16:46:51: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:47:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:47:06:   New Scene
16:47:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:47:11:   New Scene
16:47:11: Using Window Capture
16:47:11: Using graphics capture
16:47:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:47:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:47:21:   New Scene
16:47:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:47:26:   New Scene
16:47:26: Using Window Capture
16:47:26: Using graphics capture
16:47:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:47:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:47:31:   New Scene
16:47:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:47:56:   New Scene
16:47:56: Using Window Capture
16:47:56: Using graphics capture
16:47:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:48:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:48:36:   New Scene
16:51:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:51:06:   New Scene
16:51:06: Using Window Capture
16:51:06: Using graphics capture
16:51:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:51:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:51:16:   New Scene
16:52:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:52:36:   New Scene
16:52:36: Using Window Capture
16:52:36: Using graphics capture
16:52:36: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:53:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:53:06:   New Scene
16:53:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:53:21:   New Scene
16:53:21: Using Window Capture
16:53:21: Using graphics capture
16:53:21: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:53:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:53:26:   New Scene
16:56:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
16:56:31:   New Scene
16:56:31: Using graphics capture
16:56:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:02:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:02:41:   New Scene
17:02:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:02:46:   New Scene
17:02:46: Using graphics capture
17:02:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:02:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:02:51:   New Scene
17:02:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:02:56:   New Scene
17:02:56: Using graphics capture
17:02:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:09:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:09:21:   New Scene
17:09:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:09:46:   New Scene
17:09:46: Using graphics capture
17:09:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:11:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:11:16:   New Scene
17:11:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:11:26:   New Scene
17:11:26: Using graphics capture
17:11:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:11:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:11:36:   New Scene
17:11:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:11:41:   New Scene
17:11:41: Using graphics capture
17:11:41: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:11:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:11:51:   New Scene
17:11:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:11:56:   New Scene
17:11:56: Using graphics capture
17:11:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:14:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:14:16:   New Scene
17:16:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:16:51:   New Scene
17:16:51: Using graphics capture
17:16:51: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:16:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:16:56:   New Scene
17:17:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:17:06:   New Scene
17:17:06: Using graphics capture
17:17:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:19:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:19:46:   New Scene
17:20:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:20:01:   New Scene
17:20:01: Using graphics capture
17:20:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:21:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:21:56:   New Scene
17:22:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:22:06:   New Scene
17:22:06: Using graphics capture
17:22:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:22:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:22:11:   New Scene
17:22:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:22:16:   New Scene
17:22:16: Using graphics capture
17:22:16: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:22:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:22:56:   New Scene
17:23:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:23:11:   New Scene
17:23:11: Using graphics capture
17:23:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:23:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:23:26:   New Scene
17:23:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:23:31:   New Scene
17:23:31: Using graphics capture
17:23:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:23:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:23:41:   New Scene
17:24:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:24:46:   New Scene
17:24:46: Using graphics capture
17:24:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:24:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:24:51:   New Scene
17:25:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:25:01:   New Scene
17:25:01: Using graphics capture
17:25:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:26:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:26:16:   New Scene
17:26:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:26:51:   New Scene
17:26:51: Using graphics capture
17:26:51: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:26:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:26:56:   New Scene
17:27:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:27:06:   New Scene
17:27:06: Using graphics capture
17:27:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:27:23: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
17:27:23: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:28:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:28:51:   New Scene
17:29:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:29:26:   New Scene
17:29:26: Using graphics capture
17:29:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:30:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:30:36:   New Scene
17:32:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:32:01:   New Scene
17:32:01: Using graphics capture
17:32:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:33:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:33:11:   New Scene
17:33:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:33:21:   New Scene
17:33:21: Using graphics capture
17:33:21: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:34:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:34:46:   New Scene
17:36:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:36:31:   New Scene
17:36:31: Using graphics capture
17:36:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:37:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:37:41:   New Scene
17:38:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:38:01:   New Scene
17:38:01: Using graphics capture
17:38:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:40:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:40:01:   New Scene
17:43:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:43:06:   New Scene
17:43:06: Using graphics capture
17:43:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:43:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:43:11:   New Scene
17:43:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:43:16:   New Scene
17:43:16: Using graphics capture
17:43:16: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:43:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:43:21:   New Scene
17:43:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:43:31:   New Scene
17:43:31: Using graphics capture
17:43:31: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:47:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:47:46:   New Scene
17:51:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:51:16:   New Scene
17:51:16: Using graphics capture
17:51:16: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:51:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:51:26:   New Scene
17:51:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:51:46:   New Scene
17:51:46: Using graphics capture
17:51:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:55:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:55:21:   New Scene
17:55:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:55:26:   New Scene
17:55:26: Using graphics capture
17:55:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:57:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:57:01:   New Scene
17:57:11: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:57:11:   New Scene
17:57:11: Using graphics capture
17:57:11: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:57:13: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
17:57:13: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:57:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:57:16:   New Scene
17:57:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:57:41:   New Scene
17:57:41: Using graphics capture
17:57:41: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:57:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:57:46:   New Scene
17:58:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:58:06:   New Scene
17:58:06: Using graphics capture
17:58:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
17:59:06: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:59:06:   New Scene
17:59:26: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
17:59:26:   New Scene
17:59:26: Using graphics capture
17:59:26: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:00:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:00:56:   New Scene
18:01:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:01:16:   New Scene
18:01:16: Using graphics capture
18:01:16: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:01:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:01:41:   New Scene
18:01:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:01:46:   New Scene
18:01:46: Using graphics capture
18:01:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:01:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:01:56:   New Scene
18:03:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:03:46:   New Scene
18:03:46: Using graphics capture
18:03:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:05:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:05:31:   New Scene
18:05:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:05:36:   New Scene
18:05:36: Using graphics capture
18:05:36: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:06:31: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:06:31:   New Scene
18:06:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:06:46:   New Scene
18:06:46: Using graphics capture
18:06:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:06:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:06:51:   New Scene
18:07:01: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:07:01:   New Scene
18:07:01: Using graphics capture
18:07:01: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:07:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:07:36:   New Scene
18:07:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:07:41:   New Scene
18:07:41: Using graphics capture
18:07:41: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:07:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
18:07:46:   New Scene
18:28:12: Total frames rendered: 1049190, number of late frames: 735 (0.07%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
18:28:13: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
18:28:13: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
18:28:13: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
18:28:13: =====Stream End: 2013-08-07, 18:28:13=================================================
19:06:05: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-07, 19:06:05===============================================
19:06:05:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:06:05:   Base resolution: 1600x900
19:06:05:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:06:05: ------------------------------------------
19:06:05: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
19:06:05: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
19:06:05: ------------------------------------------
19:06:05: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
19:06:05: Using 5.1 speaker setup
19:06:05: ------------------------------------------
19:06:05: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
19:06:05: ------------------------------------------
19:06:05: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:06:05:     bitrate: 128
19:06:05: ------------------------------------------
19:06:05:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
19:06:05:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
19:06:05:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
19:06:05:     audio device: Disable,
19:06:05:     audio device id Disabled,
19:06:05: 
19:06:05: Using directshow input
19:06:05: Using text output
19:06:05: Using text output
19:06:05: Using bitmap image
19:06:05: ------------------------------------------
19:06:05: Video Encoding: x264
19:06:05:     fps: 60
19:06:05:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:06:05:     preset: veryfast
19:06:05:     CBR: yes
19:06:05:     CFR: no
19:06:05:     max bitrate: 3500
19:06:05: ------------------------------------------
19:06:05: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
19:06:05: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
19:06:05: 
19:06:05: Profiler result for the last frame:
19:06:05: ==============================================================
19:06:05: frame - [time: 26.217 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:06:05: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 21.228 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:06:05: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:06:05: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 4.985 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:06:05: | | flush - [time: 4.978 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
19:06:05: ==============================================================
19:06:05: 
19:06:06: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:06:06:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
19:06:07:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
19:06:08: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:06:08: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:06:13: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 41436 / 463872)
19:06:32: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:06:32:   New Scene
19:06:32: Using graphics capture
19:06:32: SharedTexCapture hooked
19:10:38: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 463872)
19:12:19: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 463872)
20:17:16: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
20:17:17: Total frames rendered: 256194, number of late frames: 261 (0.10%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
20:18:17: WARNING: Forcibly terminating a thread after 60000 ms timeout!
```


----------



## lwrand (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Hi there, 
 I tested both the "stable" version and "0.54.08 test" but they crash Final Fantasy XI and Dark Souls.
Please find attached a log of my last test (related to Dark Souls).

If you need any further tests, let me know :)
/cheers


----------



## lwrand (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> When I try to start streaming, I get this error message http://puu.sh/3VJvV.png
> 
> edit: Nevermind... it just randomly fixed itself



I had the same problem 10 minutes ago so I switched server (twitch) with another one and it's working now.


----------



## tokala (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

With .08 my OBS keeps crashing when i change the scenes while im ingame (Dark Souls).. Heres the log but i dont know if there is anything helpfull in it.. Oh and i change my scenes with hotkeys :x  ALT + 1 , ALT + 2  etc.



Spoiler





```
20:18:59: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.08 network/gc test - 64bit (　^ω^)
20:18:59: -------------------------------
20:18:59: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
20:18:59: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
20:18:59: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 6229MB Free
20:18:59: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
20:18:59: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
20:18:59: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
20:18:59: Aero is Enabled
20:18:59: -------------------------------
20:18:59: OBS Modules:
20:18:59: Base Address     Module
20:18:59: 000000003FBF0000 OBS.exe
20:18:59: 00000000EBEC0000 OBSApi.dll
20:18:59: 00000000F53E0000 DShowPlugin.dll
20:18:59: 00000000F53B0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
20:18:59: 00000000F52F0000 NoiseGate.dll
20:18:59: 00000000F52B0000 PSVPlugin.dll
20:18:59: ------------------------------------------
20:18:59: Adapter 1
20:18:59:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
20:18:59:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
20:18:59:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
20:18:59: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-07, 20:18:59===============================================
20:18:59:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:18:59:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
20:18:59:   Output resolution: 1280x720
20:18:59: ------------------------------------------
20:18:59: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680...
20:18:59: Playback device Default
20:18:59: ------------------------------------------
20:18:59: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Logitech G35 Headset)
20:18:59: Using 7.1 surround speaker setup
20:18:59: ------------------------------------------
20:18:59: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Logitech G35 Headset)
20:18:59: ------------------------------------------
20:18:59: Audio Encoding: AAC
20:18:59:     bitrate: 128
20:18:59: Using Monitor Capture
20:18:59: Using text output
20:18:59: Using text output
20:18:59: Using bitmap image
20:18:59: Using bitmap image
20:18:59: ------------------------------------------
20:18:59: Video Encoding: x264
20:18:59:     fps: 30
20:18:59:     width: 1280, height: 720
20:18:59:     preset: veryfast
20:18:59:     CBR: no
20:18:59:     CFR: no
20:18:59:     max bitrate: 3000
20:18:59:     buffer size: 3000
20:18:59:     quality: 10
20:18:59: ------------------------------------------
20:18:59: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Lautsprecher (Logitech G35 Headset)' is 1411200, samples per sec is 44100
20:18:59: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Logitech G35 Headset)' is 176400, samples per sec is 44100
20:18:59: 
20:18:59: Profiler result for the last frame:
20:18:59: ==============================================================
20:18:59: frame - [time: 53.529 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
20:18:59: | frame preprocessing and rendering - [time: 49.175 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
20:18:59: | | scene->Preprocess - [time: 47.573 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
20:18:59: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 4.35 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
20:18:59: | | flush - [time: 4.347 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
20:18:59: ==============================================================
20:18:59: 
20:19:01: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
20:19:01:   Server selection: rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app
20:19:01:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
20:19:04: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
20:19:04: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
20:19:14: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 400384)
20:22:09: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20:22:09:   New Scene
20:22:09: Using graphics capture
20:22:10: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:22:46: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 400384)
21:05:51: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
21:05:51:   New Scene
21:05:51: Using Monitor Capture
21:05:51: Using text output
21:05:51: Using text output
21:05:51: Using bitmap image
21:05:51: Using bitmap image
21:07:44: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
21:07:44:   New Scene
21:07:44: Using graphics capture
21:07:45: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:08:16: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
21:08:17: Total frames rendered: 88711, number of late frames: 15 (0.02%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
21:08:17: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
21:08:17: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
21:08:17: =====Stream End: 2013-08-07, 21:08:17=================================================
21:08:27: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-07, 21:08:27===============================================
21:08:27:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:08:27:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:08:27:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:08:27: ------------------------------------------
21:08:27: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680...
21:08:27: Playback device Default
21:08:27: ------------------------------------------
21:08:27: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Logitech G35 Headset)
21:08:27: Using 7.1 surround speaker setup
21:08:27: ------------------------------------------
21:08:27: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Logitech G35 Headset)
21:08:27: ------------------------------------------
21:08:27: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:08:27:     bitrate: 128
21:08:27: Using graphics capture
21:08:28: ------------------------------------------
21:08:28: Video Encoding: x264
21:08:28:     fps: 30
21:08:28:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:08:28:     preset: veryfast
21:08:28:     CBR: no
21:08:28:     CFR: no
21:08:28:     max bitrate: 3000
21:08:28:     buffer size: 3000
21:08:28:     quality: 10
21:08:28: ------------------------------------------
21:08:28: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Lautsprecher (Logitech G35 Headset)' is 1411200, samples per sec is 44100
21:08:28: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Logitech G35 Headset)' is 176400, samples per sec is 44100
21:08:29: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
21:08:29:   Server selection: rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app
21:08:29:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
21:08:33: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
21:08:33: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
21:08:38: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:08:53: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
21:08:53: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:09:09: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
21:09:10: Total frames rendered: 1269, number of late frames: 3 (0.24%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
```


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Is it an actual crash, or does it just stop streaming?


----------



## Entroper (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.07 network test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Okay, updated to 07, could you guys see if game capture is still having those issues?  iRacing users as well as those of you experiencing the strange CPU usage problem?



I didn't get 07 in time, but 08 seems to have fixed my iRacing crash.  :)


----------



## tokala (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*



			
				dodgepong said:
			
		

> Is it an actual crash, or does it just stop streaming?




Its an actual crash, my stream went offline before i know it so i tabbed out the game, checked obs and it just crashed : /


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Then can you post the crash log?


----------



## tokala (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Hmm i only got this log file i posted, if the crash log is somewhere else located like in the main folder  then i dont got it anymore couse i deleted it D:


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

Just found an minor bug.
If you update the name of a profile the updated name doesn't show in the title bar until you switch the profile to another one and back to the renamed one.

EDIT: Also happens when you create a new profile.


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFDA23C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.08 network/gc test
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000015ECB8 000007FEFDA23C72 000007FEF6015860 000000000000EA60 000000000015EC18 0000000000000003 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefda23c72
000000000015ECC0 000007FEF5E8D053 0000000000283600 0000000000283600 0000000000000003 0000000000000000 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000015ECF0 000000013F682BE5 0000000002090600 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::~RTMPPublisher+0xb5
000000000015F170 000000013F682894 0000000000000005 0000000000180190 00000000007100CE 0000000000221A90 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::`vector deleting destructor'+0x14
000000000015F1A0 000000013F67CFF2 0000000000000002 0000000000000003 000000013F67F0C0 000000013F67A234 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x112
000000000015F220 000000013F67F108 0000000000000002 00000000000000C8 4058FF2100800000 0000000000800000 obs.exe!OBS::StopStreamHotkey+0x48
000000000015F250 000000013F652DD7 0000000000000001 000000000015F3A0 0000000000000402 000000000000007E obs.exe!OBS::CallHotkey+0x97
000000000015F2A0 000000013F69C82A 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000402 00000000777C9B43 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x193a
000000000015F430 00000000777C9BD1 000000000015F6F0 000000013F69AEF0 00000000008B1E60 00000000008B1E60 user32.dll!0x777c9bd1
000000000015F4F0 00000000777C98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F69AEF0 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x777c98da
000000000015F570 00000000777C67C2 000000005EF31703 000000005EF31703 000007FEFDDE2164 000000000031FCF0 user32.dll!0x777c67c2
000000000015F600 000000013F6714F9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F650000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8b9
000000000015FB30 000000013F6E4D50 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
000000000015FBE0 00000000776A652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x776a652d
000000000015FC10 00000000778DC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x778dc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\New\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-08-09_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*

tokala - Does it not create an actual crash log?


----------



## tokala (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.54.08 network test build*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> tokala - Does it not create an actual crash log?



Hmm, nope, not for me.. ive looked into the crashdumps folder and into the log folder but there is no crash log.. It just crashed and winodows sayed "obs stopped working"


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2013)

Then you may have to somehow get me a dump from task manager when it's frozen if possible (compressed).  It's the only way I can debug it.

Uploaded 09, mostly just a few more minor tweaks and fixes, although most importantly there was a fix for a mic sync issue some people had on rarer occasions.  I would like to know if anyone notices anything out of the ordinary with their mics or not with this new code.

Otherwise I'm probably just going to make a full release after this.


----------



## Kharay (Aug 10, 2013)

And Minecraft's crashing again in 0.54.09. Haven't seen this one in a few versions but, the issue is back now. :'(

.09: Minecraft in 1600x900 window -> Windows Capture -> (pick Minecraft) -> Set Base Resolution -> Cancel Window Capture -> Game Capture -> (pick Minecraft) -> start stream -> move Minecraft window -> Java crashes.

.08 will let you move the window without Java crashing.


----------



## Arsb3llicA (Aug 12, 2013)

Just tried testing out the Quick Sync feature in the latest test build (0.54.09).  I know I have Quick Sync setup properly because I use it with Mirillis Action when recording gameplay.

Source type:  Game Capture
Game:  BF3

When I first click on preview stream with BF3 alt tabbed everything seems to be working fine but when I click on the BF3 window which makes BF3 full screen OBS freezes and I have to force close it.  OBS works properly with Quick Sync disabled.

I'm running on Windows 8 x64 with 2 Nvidia 460's in SLI and a 2500k.


----------



## Greendweller (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure if it's fixed in the 09 build but i got this after a time of streaming ... last time it was also after a couple of hours.


```
19:59:06: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.08 network/gc test - 64bit (　^ω^)
19:59:06: -------------------------------
19:59:06: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
19:59:06: CPU Speed: 3332MHz
19:59:06: Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 4411MB Free
19:59:06: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
19:59:06: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
19:59:06: monitor 2: pos={-1280, 33}, size={1280, 1024}
19:59:06: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
19:59:06: Aero is Enabled
19:59:06: -------------------------------
19:59:06: OBS Modules:
19:59:06: Base Address     Module
19:59:06: 000000003F860000 OBS.exe
19:59:06: 00000000E7E70000 OBSApi.dll
19:59:06: 00000000EC650000 DShowPlugin.dll
19:59:06: 00000000EAAF0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
19:59:06: 00000000EC720000 NoiseGate.dll
19:59:06: 00000000EC630000 PSVPlugin.dll
19:59:06: 00000000EC280000 scenesw.dll
19:59:06: 00000000EAA00000 WebSocketAPIPlugin.dll
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06: Adapter 1
19:59:06:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
19:59:06:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
19:59:06:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
19:59:06: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-12, 19:59:06===============================================
19:59:06:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:59:06:   Base resolution: 1600x900
19:59:06:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
19:59:06: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
19:59:06: Using 5.1 speaker setup
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:59:06:     bitrate: 128
19:59:06: Using text output
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
19:59:06:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
19:59:06:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
19:59:06:     audio device: Disable,
19:59:06:     audio device id Disabled,
19:59:06: 
19:59:06: Using directshow input
19:59:06: Using graphics capture
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06: Video Encoding: x264
19:59:06:     fps: 48
19:59:06:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:59:06:     preset: veryfast
19:59:06:     CBR: yes
19:59:06:     CFR: no
19:59:06:     max bitrate: 3500
19:59:06: ------------------------------------------
19:59:06: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
19:59:06: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
19:59:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
19:59:08: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:59:08:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
19:59:08:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
19:59:09: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:59:09: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:59:11: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 463872)
19:59:16: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 15 / 463872)
21:19:23: Total frames rendered: 231018, number of late frames: 501 (0.22%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
21:19:24: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
21:19:24: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
21:19:24: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
21:19:24: =====Stream End: 2013-08-12, 21:19:24=================================================
21:19:27: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-12, 21:19:27===============================================
21:19:27:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:19:27:   Base resolution: 1600x900
21:19:27:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:19:27: ------------------------------------------
21:19:27: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti...
21:19:28: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{ec118582-431d-43b3-93a7-50cf9c8a9acb}
21:19:28: ------------------------------------------
21:19:28: Using desktop audio input: Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
21:19:28: Using 5.1 speaker setup
21:19:28: ------------------------------------------
21:19:28: Using auxilary audio input: Microfoon (Pro 9000)
21:19:28: ------------------------------------------
21:19:28: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:19:28:     bitrate: 128
21:19:28: Using text output
21:19:28: ------------------------------------------
21:19:28:     device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,
21:19:28:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&322d27b4&2&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
21:19:28:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 640x480 - 640x480, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
21:19:28:     audio device: Disable,
21:19:28:     audio device id Disabled,
21:19:28: 
21:19:28: Using directshow input
21:19:28: Using graphics capture
21:19:28: ------------------------------------------
21:19:28: Video Encoding: x264
21:19:28:     fps: 48
21:19:28:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:19:28:     preset: veryfast
21:19:28:     CBR: yes
21:19:28:     CFR: no
21:19:28:     max bitrate: 3000
21:19:28: ------------------------------------------
21:19:28: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Luidsprekers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 4608000, samples per sec is 192000
21:19:28: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microfoon (Pro 9000)' is 64000, samples per sec is 16000
21:19:28: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:19:29: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
21:19:29:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
21:19:29:   Interface: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
21:19:31: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
21:19:31: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
21:19:34: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 400384)
21:22:27: RTMPPublisher::Socketloop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 400384)
22:16:43: Using text output
23:23:52: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
23:23:53: Total frames rendered: 358240, number of late frames: 134 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:24:54: WARNING: Forcibly terminating a thread after 60000 ms timeout!
```


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFDC83C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.08 network/gc test
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000000002BE9C8 000007FEFDC83C72 000007FEE8025860 000000000000EA60 00000000002BE928 00000000002BF030 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefdc83c72
00000000002BE9D0 000007FEE7E9D053 0000000000177200 0000000000177200 00000000002BF030 0000000000000000 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
00000000002BEA00 000000013F892BE5 0000000001EF1400 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::~RTMPPublisher+0xb5
00000000002BEE80 000000013F892894 0000000000000003 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F88A234 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::`vector deleting destructor'+0x14
00000000002BEEB0 000000013F88CFF2 0000000000000000 00000000002BF030 0000000000000401 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x112
00000000002BEF30 000000013F8AC6E9 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000401 00000000002BF380 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x17f9
00000000002BF0C0 00000000778D9BD1 00000000002BF380 000000013F8AAEF0 0000000000A54790 0000000000A54790 user32.dll!0x778d9bd1
00000000002BF180 00000000778D98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F8AAEF0 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x778d98da
00000000002BF200 00000000778D67C2 0000000076C00621 0000000076C00621 000007FEFF852164 0000000000416C00 user32.dll!0x778d67c2
00000000002BF290 000000013F8814F9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F860000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8b9
00000000002BF7C0 000000013F8F4D50 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
00000000002BF870 00000000779D652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x779d652d
00000000002BF8A0 0000000077B0C521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x77b0c521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Gebruiker\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-08-12_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


----------



## matagyula (Aug 14, 2013)

Got a crash today with 09. Attached the OBS Crash log and the dumpfile. I was streaming iRacing, running in a window. The stream was fine for more than an hour.


----------



## R1CH (Aug 15, 2013)

This is fixed in the next build.


----------



## Kharay (Aug 15, 2013)

Kharay said:
			
		

> And Minecraft's crashing again in 0.54.09. Haven't seen this one in a few versions but, the issue is back now. :'(
> 
> .09: Minecraft in 1600x900 window -> Windows Capture -> (pick Minecraft) -> Set Base Resolution -> Cancel Window Capture -> Game Capture -> (pick Minecraft) -> start stream -> move Minecraft window -> Java crashes.
> 
> .08 will let you move the window without Java crashing.


Just attempted to stream MC again with .09 and just starting the stream in general seems to crash Java at the moment. Note, I am using OptiFine (mod for MC) which may in fact be part of the equation. But still, it didn't crash before (in .08).


----------



## vaesauce (Aug 15, 2013)

Was streaming BF3 and crashed with the latest build.



Spoiler



OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFDAC3C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.09 network/gc test
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000000002BEB78 000007FEFDAC3C72 000007FEE0165860 000000000000EA60 00000000002BEAD8 00000000002BF1E0 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefdac3c72
00000000002BEB80 000007FEDFFDD073 0000000001D52800 0000000001D52800 00000000002BF1E0 0000000000000000 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
00000000002BEBB0 000000013FB22BE5 00000000001BF380 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::~RTMPPublisher+0xb5
00000000002BF030 000000013FB22894 0000000000000001 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FB1A224 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::`scalar deleting destructor'+0x14
00000000002BF060 000000013FB1CFE2 0000000000000000 00000000002BF1E0 0000000000000401 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x112
00000000002BF0E0 000000013FB3C789 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000401 00000000002BF558 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x17f9
00000000002BF270 0000000076E69BD1 00000000002BF558 000000013FB3AF90 0000000000C8B690 0000000000C8B690 user32.dll!0x76e69bd1
00000000002BF330 0000000076E698DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FB3AF90 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76e698da
00000000002BF3B0 0000000076E667C2 00000000000526E7 00000000000526E7 000007FEFE0F2164 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76e667c2
00000000002BF440 000000013FB11499 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013FAF0000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8b9
00000000002BF9A0 000000013FB84E00 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
00000000002BFA50 0000000076D4652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76d4652d
00000000002BFA80 000000007743C521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7743c521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\PC\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-08-15_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module



Attachment won't WORK SPOEIFHPOSFHPSOEIFH


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Aug 16, 2013)

Minecraft 1.6.2
64 Bit Java


```
01:21:50: Settings::Video: Enabling Aero
01:22:26: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.09 network/gc test - 64bit (　^ω^)
01:22:26: -------------------------------
01:22:26: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         760  @ 2.80GHz
01:22:26: CPU Speed: 2809MHz
01:22:26: Physical Memory:  8183MB Total, 4725MB Free
01:22:26: stepping id: 5, model 14, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
01:22:26: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
01:22:26: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
01:22:26: Aero is Enabled
01:22:26: -------------------------------
01:22:26: OBS Modules:
01:22:26: Base Address     Module
01:22:26: 000000003F640000 OBS.exe
01:22:26: 00000000EF9C0000 OBSApi.dll
01:22:26: 00000000F3CE0000 DShowPlugin.dll
01:22:26: 00000000F3C30000 GraphicsCapture.dll
01:22:26: 00000000FB940000 NoiseGate.dll
01:22:26: 00000000F4730000 PSVPlugin.dll
01:22:26: ------------------------------------------
01:22:26: Adapter 1
01:22:26:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
01:22:26:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 758579200
01:22:26:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3489214464
01:22:26: =====Stream Start: 2013-08-16, 01:22:26===============================================
01:22:26:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
01:22:26:   Base resolution: 854x480
01:22:26:   Output resolution: 852x480
01:22:26: ------------------------------------------
01:22:26: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460...
01:22:26: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{72bcd744-d1f6-4bc1-97d1-085123b7db73}
01:22:26: ------------------------------------------
01:22:26: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (VIA High Definition Audio)
01:22:26: ------------------------------------------
01:22:26: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (VIA High Definition Audio)
01:22:26: ------------------------------------------
01:22:26: Audio Encoding: AAC
01:22:26:     bitrate: 128
01:22:26: Using graphics capture
01:22:26: ------------------------------------------
01:22:26: Video Encoding: x264
01:22:26:     fps: 60
01:22:26:     width: 852, height: 480
01:22:26:     preset: veryfast
01:22:26:     CBR: yes
01:22:26:     CFR: no
01:22:26:     max bitrate: 1600
01:22:26: ------------------------------------------
01:22:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Lautsprecher (VIA High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
01:22:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (VIA High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
01:22:26: using memory capture
01:22:27: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
01:22:27:   Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
01:22:27:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 100 mbps)
01:22:29: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
01:22:29: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
01:30:12: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to FD_CLOSE, error 0
01:30:12: Total frames rendered: 27951, number of late frames: 21 (0.08%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
01:31:12: WARNING: Forcibly terminating a thread after 60000 ms timeout!
```


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFD863C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.09 network/gc test
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         760  @ 2.80GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000030EA38 000007FEFD863C72 000007FEEFB75860 000000000000EA60 000000000030E998 000000000030F0A0 kernelbase.dll!0x7fefd863c72
000000000030EA40 000007FEEF9ED073 00000000001D2000 00000000001D2000 000000000030F0A0 0000000000000000 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000030EA70 000000013F672BE5 00000000000FC620 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::~RTMPPublisher+0xb5
000000000030EEF0 000000013F672894 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F66A224 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::`scalar deleting destructor'+0x14
000000000030EF20 000000013F66CFE2 0000000000000000 000000000030F0A0 0000000000000401 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x112
000000000030EFA0 000000013F68C789 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000401 000000000030F418 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x17f9
000000000030F130 00000000775A9BD1 000000000030F418 000000013F68AF90 0000000000A68690 0000000000A68690 user32.dll!0x775a9bd1
000000000030F1F0 00000000775A98DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F68AF90 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x775a98da
000000000030F270 00000000775A67C2 0000000000DC1543 0000000000DC1543 000007FEFC78F450 0000000000000000 user32.dll!0x775a67c2
000000000030F300 000000013F661499 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F640000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8b9
000000000030F860 000000013F6D4E00 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
000000000030F910 000000007748652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7748652d
000000000030F940 00000000776BC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x776bc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Ace\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-08-15_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


```
2013-08-16, 01:22:26: we're booting up: 
01:22:26: NV Capture available
01:22:26: FBO available
01:22:26: GL Present
01:22:26: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
01:22:26: SwapBuffers(402720711) Called
01:22:26: setting up gl data
01:22:26: DoGLCPUHook: success
01:22:26: wglSwapBuffers(402720711) Called
01:22:26: successfully capturing gl frames via RAM
01:30:12: stop requested, terminating gl capture
01:30:12: ---------------------- Cleared OpenGL Capture ----------------------
01:30:12: wglSwapBuffers(402720711) Called
01:30:12: setting up gl data
01:30:12: SwapBuffers(402720711) Called
```

CrashDump file: http://puu.sh/437R1


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2013)

wait did the minecraft crash not occur with 08?  g** d%$&*


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 17, 2013)

Crashed when I ended stream.

```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 000007FEFD003C72 (c:\windows\system32\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.54.08 network/gc test
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000021EDC8 000007FEFD003C72 000007FEF5CC5860 000000000000EA60 000000000021ED28 000000000000003B kernelbase.dll!0x7fefd003c72
000000000021EDD0 000007FEF5B3D053 0000000001D3D800 0000000001D3D800 000000000000003B 0000000000000000 obsapi.dll!OSTerminateThread+0x33
000000000021EE00 000000013F962C2A 0000000001DB7D20 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::~RTMPPublisher+0xfa
000000000021F280 000000013F962894 0000000000000004 00000000000C114C 0000000000340528 0000000001D21A90 obs.exe!RTMPPublisher::`vector deleting destructor'+0x14
000000000021F2B0 000000013F95CFF2 0000000000000010 000000000000003B 000000013F95F0C0 000000013F95A234 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x112
000000000021F330 000000013F95F108 0000000000000010 00000000000000C8 4038306900800000 0000000000800000 obs.exe!OBS::StopStreamHotkey+0x48
000000000021F360 000000013F932DD7 0000000000000001 000000000021F4B0 0000000000000402 000007FEFB910D25 obs.exe!OBS::CallHotkey+0x97
000000000021F3B0 000000013F97C82A 000000000000FF00 0000000000030000 0000000000000402 000000000000C26E obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x193a
000000000021F540 0000000076E09BD1 000000000021F800 000000013F97AEF0 000000000087F120 000000000087F120 user32.dll!0x76e09bd1
000000000021F600 0000000076E098DA 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F97AEF0 0000000000000001 user32.dll!0x76e098da
000000000021F680 0000000076E067C2 00000000344915FB 00000000344915FB 000007FEFB90F450 000000000032FD40 user32.dll!0x76e067c2
000000000021F710 000000013F9514F9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 000000013F930000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8b9
000000000021FC40 000000013F9C4D50 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!strstr+0x1ac
000000000021FCF0 0000000076CE652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76ce652d
000000000021FD20 0000000076F1C521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x76f1c521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\New\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-08-17_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


----------



## Krazy (Aug 17, 2013)

A quick poke around the internet seems to indicate that problems with kernelbase.dll are generally a result of a corrupted user profile.

Have you had any BSODs recently or anything of that sort?  You can run a file check by opening up a command prompt and typing sfc /scannow to check for system file corruption.


----------



## HomeWorld (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope, it was fixed recently by R1ch.


----------

